# LUL KingWilliam street - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All

Let the tour continue.........

As you can see by the date, I`v had to keep a lid on these for a long time just in case, as a member of Subbrit we do get the chance now and again to visit so very restricted sites.
All these LUL visits were with permission (well sort of)

Now to King willian street, it`s where it all started.

King William Street was the original but short-lived northern terminus of the City and South London Railway (C&SLR), the first deep-level underground railway in London and one of the component parts of the London Underground's Northern line. It was located in the City of London, on King William Street, just south of the present Monument station. When King William Street was in operation the next station to the south was Borough and the southern terminus of the line was Stockwell. 

The station and running tunnels were turned in to public air raid shelters during WW2, at one time there were posters from the 1940`s but these have been robbed over the last 10 years by any contractors that have had access to the underground site.

Picture time...............

From the bottom of the sprial staircase to the former platform area is this passageway still with tiles intact.







The split level of the air raid shelter.











The air raid shelter had full forced air ventilation and a water supply.











Next up are the main running tunnels, thses were used for the toilet blocks but now they just slope down towards the Thames, the tunnels have water at the far ends but are not flooded.











At the gated end of the tunnel are the main flood doors and behind then the river Thames.

Gulp!!!!!!!!






Well that will do for now thanks for looking and i hope you like what you see.
There are more picture on my FlickR site so head on over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157662859754629

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage

One last picture, on the wall of the sky scraper built on top of the former station is this plaque.


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2016)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2016)

wow love it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

Very interesting and historical.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2016)

Not seen many pictures of this station on the net before
Interesting to see! 
Thanks again


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Loved it all!


----------

